# Better fit tamper for Sage Barista Pro with IMS basket?



## MarkoPolo (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi All,

Like most people i'm constantly trying to improve my espresso game.

I've noticed the 53mm palm tamper i got from amazon isn't as snug in the basket as i would like it to be, with grinds getting stuck on the sides of the IMS basket when tamping.

Can anyone recommend a better fitting tamper i can use to avoid this from happening? From measuring it looks like the tamper is 53mm and the IMS basket I am using is 56mm?

Thank you.


----------

